# TiVo Premiere Satisfaction Poll



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

It has been a month since the TiVo Premiere shipped so it seems like a good time to try to cut through the debates and measure how people feel about their TiVo Premiere purchase.

Please only answer this poll if you bought a TiVo Premiere. If you bought one and returned it that's fine fine, too. Names will be displayed with the results.

I'm not going to try to define "satisfied" in the responses, you can decide that for yourself. Feel free to share your reasoning below.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would have been more satisfied with a couple changes especially hardware based, but overall I am pretty satisfied. I don't have a HDTV yet though that may change this week, so I haven't tried the new UI and as a result haven't had really any issues except one lockup pre 14.1C during a transfer/recording/playback. 

For me it does exactly what I expected of it and is as reliable as always. I just wish it was a little more cutting edge.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Very satisifed here! And the best thing is that it will only get better!


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Very satisifed here! And the best thing is that it will only get better!


Haven't used Tivo in 5 years (long story). Bought two TPXL units when I switched to FiOS. I'm currently using the SD menus - for me, these are "new" and a huge improvement over my old Comcast DVR interface.

I haven't had any issues. I'm very happy with the units, and I'll switch over to the HD menus in a few months or whenever they are fully up and running with good reports.

Until then, I'm very pleased with my setup.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

After the 14c update and spending some time getting my wireless network stable, I'm very satisfied. 

The 14c update fixed the lockups.

Improving my N network dramatically improved response in menus. No more 30 second hold-ups.

Probably going to jump over to wired just to make the experience even better/smoother. 

Coming from a single tuner S2, I'm very satisfied.

-DPF


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Where is Clemm? So far over 75% of the people are either somewhat satsified or very satisifed.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

i put somewhat, because of the speed issues in the HDUI. Once that is fixed, I will be "very"

I'm tempted to upgrade my bedroom HD unit because my new shelving unit makes it stick out off the edge of the shelf, while my BD player and Xbox are flush. Plus it'd be faster. But I can't justify the cost right now. Once the speed increases I might be able to convince my wife.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

My wife and I are first time Tivo users (have had a Dish DVR for 4 years prior) and are really happy with the Premiere. We haven't experienced any of the operational problems reported here - though we are using only the SD menus due to our TV from 1994.  We are long time Netflix users, so love the ability to access much of our queue directly via the Tivo. I realize this feature isn't unique to the Tivo, but we don't have any of the other devices which can access Netflix (other than a computer), and we needed the Off-The-Air reception capability of the Tivo. Two huge step-ups from our Dish service are the free HD reception and recording as well as Dolby Digital 5.1 surround. The Tivo is _much_ quieter than our Dish DVR was, and the 35% lower power consumption is nice for a device that's on 24/7/365.


----------



## Macros_1 (Apr 23, 2010)

As this is our first Tivo, we are very satisfied with our new "friend". Sure there's been some bumps in the road, but as they have been fixed (cablecard config, TA problem, whine in background of analog channels)....it continues to get better. 

Sure I've not been terrible impressed with Tivo's front line support. But the fact that Margret actually responded in the TA thread and took an interest in my issues shows the company does care. I can't say that about many of the companies I've dealt with. I'm just looking forward to the capabilities they continue to add. I don't know how I lived with TWC's DVR for as long as I have.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Every thing seems to be working like it should. It looks like the software fixed some or all the lockups.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

I voted Somewhat Satisfied.

I upgraded from two S2DT's to two Premieres, so the thrill of finally seeing HD shows on my HD TVs, and being able to switch from Charter to Fios, make it easy to ignore some of the issues that others are (legitimately) complaining about.

I've only had one reboot in about two weeks of fairly heavy use on the two new Premieres, and that was when playing a Netflix show (which is known to happen occasionally on the older Tivo models too). Scrolling the My Shows list is way too slow, but my list isn't very long yet.

The myriad bugs in the HD interface are more annoying to me than the constant switching back and forth between HD and SD menus. I do expect most of them to be fixed in the next few months, but I also know that some of them will be there forever (why should this model be any different than previous models). Sometimes I really wonder if the Tivo software engineers do any testing of their code at all, and if there's any sort of a software QA department -- I've written embedded software for 36 years, and only once have I worked at a company that would let that many bugs out the door (and I got away from that place as soon as I could).


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Now that the dust has settled somewhat, i have to admit after complaining about launch lock-ups and an unfinished HD-UI, I still like my Premiere. So I voted somewhat satisfied. Just operating it, skipping commercials, channel surfing, etc., it's a nice thing to have.

And my "somewhat" will jump to "very" if the HD-UI gets faster & more complete, the info overlays upgrade to HD, Netflix UI becomes comparable to other devices, and maybe the OTA signal gets improved. There's plenty of room for improvement, but it's in _decent_ shape for me right now.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Too soon for me as I just got the thing totally working yesterday.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

Operating in SD mode, it's a significant improvement over the S3 models. Faster response times, faster MRV transfer rates and more energy efficient; I've never have had a hangup or reboot. I'll change to very satisfied when I see improvements in the HD response times and reliability along with a more complete set of HD screens, although I have to say that the HD screens are, in their present state, better than those I used to have on my Comcast/Motorola DVRs. I suspect many of those moving from cable company boxes wonder what all the complaining is about.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Going with very satisfied and giving the benefit of the doubt here. After two out of three new HD XL units giving me major problems over 45 days, I bought into a PXL. At bit problematic at first but switching to the SD UI and the 14.1c update seems to have cured that....rock solid for the moment. Trying "plug and play" with my Comcast M-Card that was paired from previous HDXL even seems to have worked out ok.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

I am in a same boat as many other long time owners of TiVo, after dealing with initial list of issues such as lock-ups, forced reboots and an unfinished HD-UI, I love my TiVo Premiere. While I used SDUI for 2 weeks prior to 14.1c update I didn't experienced any issues in SDUI but I was partially disappointed with HDUI/SDUI switching so I voted "somewhat satisfied".

I am happy with new features such as skipping commercials with 30s skip, channel surfing, HDUI when in HD, advanced search, 1 M-Card instead of 2 Cable Cards, smaller slimmer cool looking unit etc. I am still coping with lack of a clock on front panel and name of shows that are currently recording on the front.

I am counting days till next Software Update (Sometime in May could be 1st or 31st) and awaiting many other updates and additions that TiVo will give us. Once HDUI becomes full HDUI and performance is improved I will become VERY SATISFIED with my new TiVo Premiere till then I will still love my TiVo and tell everyone how great of a product it really is. Keep up good work and don't stop pushing those updates to us at 2am.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

My Premiere XL just arrived today. Currently I'm using Time Warner analog CATV and an antenna, I have a TW tech coming Sunday with a CableCard.

I'm very pleased with the speed of network downloads, I tried transferring a few videos from my Mac and it seemed at least twice as fast as my TiVo HD on a wired Ethernet LAN. Even the Netflix menus seem faster.

It does sometimes take a few seconds to draw a complete HD TiVo Central page, but it is fetching images from remote locations so that is to be expected. Overall it feels much snappier than the TiVo HD and I'm completely satisfied so far.

I have a bojillion Amazon videos cued up for download and I have recreated my Season Passes, no worries, no problems, no reboots, no unexpected delays.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

As a first time tivo owner, the marketing threw me. I owned the s3s for 2 functional weeks and that was enough to see what tivo offered in an older unit and the current offering. I am hoping tivos plan is to blow our socks off with heavily optimized code, functions and features that more than just equal the competition. I am not even impressed by the current HDUI components as compared wmc in win7. Where is the design ui team looking for inspiration? My fios moto qip7k series dvr wasn't that bad, but i thought tivo s4 would blow it away. I like tivo, but the market for cablecard devices really left me with little to no choice.


----------



## LordNelson (Mar 10, 2009)

Regretfully voted "very dissatisfied." Just way too buggy for a consumer release. Perhaps had my Premier not rebooted 3 times in the middle of "2 mules for Sister Sara" I might have been more lenient. Been a Tivo evangelist since 2000, now not so sure. I have reverted to SD menus and will try again in a few weeks.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> I would not order one.


MediaLivingRoom, why did you vote on this poll if you don't own a Premiere? The poll is "How satisfied are you *with your TiVo Premiere purchase*?" Trying to tamper with the results?


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got a question for the "power" TiVo users out there. The folks who had multiple HD's and now bought multiple Premiere's.

I'm trying not to have excessive expectations. I know TiVo couldn't do Tru2way, SDV, VOD from cable, etc. those are simply unrealistic and I had no expectations of that from the S4's.

The UI aside, from a hardware point of view, I'm fine with the Premiere. For a basic DVR for those that just want a big VCR, the TiVo reliability and a substitute for a cable DVR it's fine AND keeps the price down -- all good.

My problem comes in the P XL. It's a "XL". Should be aimed at more the power users in this case. I really like the Moxi concept of a centralized box with extenders. On one "server" DVR all the recording, Netflix"ing", etc. and you stream things to an "Extender". Avoiding all the protection and keeping costs down. To me this is the next step. You can have only one cable connection, one cableCARD, one DVR, etc. saves money and allows you to have TV's anywhere there is a power outlet. To me that is really "powerful" concept.

Now I can forgive the lack of a built in wireless, the better remote, bigger HD, etc. in the XL. You can upgrade these things and I'm willing to do them. But I have a real hard time with the lack of a third tuner and at least the promise of extenders for streaming.

My question, finally... I see a lot of you have bought multiple Premieres, even P XL's. Now buying this many TiVo's is pretty expensive, especially when you already had a number of S3's.

Doesn't it bother some of you that you can't use the centralized "server" (this is where the 3rd tuner comes in) with extenders concept?

And why would you multiple S3 folks so quickly buy a bunch of S4's when really the only current (UI aside) benefit is faster MRV transfers?

Please, only multiple TiVo'ers answer. I'm just trying to get good honest answers. I used to be a big TiVo defender and currently have a HD XL. No, I didn't vote.

Thanks.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> MediaLivingRoom, why did you vote on this poll if you don't own a Premiere? The poll is "How satisfied are you *with your TiVo Premiere purchase*?" Trying to tamper with the results?


He could have made that recommendation based on his own experiences with the Premiere, no?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

mvnuenen said:


> He could have made that recommendation based on his own experiences with the Premiere, no?


In another thread (where I got the quote), he said he would not buy a Premiere. So either he's lying and bought a Premiere (and is justifiably able to participate in the poll), or he's telling the truth in that thread and didn't buy a Premiere (and therefore ineligible to participate in this poll).


----------



## shaun-ohio (Jun 21, 2003)

i love my tpxl have not had any major issues yet, other than that tw tells me there are issues with the cisco tuning adapter not working with it, so i am not getting 155 channels because of tw sdv, but i do get alot of channels also with just the cable card. love the netflix feature for instant watch and you dont have to go online and add movies to your instant que, i am very satisfied.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Based on this poll, looks like the premiere is a success.

Also you got to figure that most people voting on this poll are upgrading from a S3 or at least an S2D2. 

I would think that someone buying a premiere that is coming from no DVR or even worse, a cable DVR, would find the Premiere to be better than sliced bread.

And the best thing about this new platform and software is its in its infancy stage. I'm excited to have a front row seat to watch this thing grow.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Rebate_King said:


> Based on this poll, looks like the premiere is a success.


Well, I would hope that TiVo is aiming for much better than 75% satisfied customers. For comparison, in a similar poll that I ran for the TiVo HD 90% were satisfied. But that was much longer after the product was released and the Premiere could easily close that gap over the coming year.

What I had hoped to find out from this poll was whether things were as disastrous as some are trying to paint them. To me these results suggest that they're not, but they do make it clear that TiVo has work to do.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

nrc said:


> Well, I would hope that TiVo is aiming for much better than 75% satisfied customers. For comparison, in a similar poll that I ran for the TiVo HD 90% were satisfied. But that was much longer after the product was released and the Premiere could easily close that gap over the coming year.
> 
> What I had hoped to find out from this poll was whether things were as disastrous as some are trying to paint them. To me these results suggest that they're not, but they do make it clear that TiVo has work to do.


Plus you have jerks like medialivingroom that has never even seen a premiere in person but yet felt the need to vote in this poll that he was very disatisfied.


----------



## ski9600 (Mar 17, 2005)

I set mine up on Monday, and updated the software. The cable guy came out Tuesday and tried to set up the m-card for 4 hours. It's still not working (I only get the "un-scrambled" channels and am not getting the digital and hd channels that I'm paying extra for). Cable guy has been in touch with Motorola and Tivo, hopefully he'll get it corrected soon. Also, most of the digital/hd upgrade channels aren't appearing on the correct channels in the Tribune Media Guide.

The Tivo is much better than the Motorola DVR that the cable company supplies though, so as soon as my issues are sorted I think it will be a "very satisfied".

BTW, I got the Premier XL and lifetime for around $700 since I'm upgrading from an S2.

Also, I'm having an issue with the sound getting corrupted after about 45 minutes of viewing but the Motorola DVR was doing the same thing. Not sure what's up with that but I'm just using the HDMI cable and Vizio LCD speakers (no fancy sound system). It requires to go to standby mode to correct the issue. Even if I just start playing a recorded show still the sound is corrupt.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

deandashl said:


> I really like the Moxi concept of a centralized box with extenders. On one "server" DVR all the recording, Netflix"ing", etc. and you stream things to an "Extender". Avoiding all the protection and keeping costs down.


not having streaming on the premiere is a disatisfaction.

NOTE - I do not think you can view Netflix via a Moxi Mate at this time.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Rebate_King said:


> Based on this poll, looks like the premiere is a success.


Either that or a lot of people are delusional.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

xboard07 said:


> Either that or a lot of people are delusional.


I'm sure you are right and the other 114 people are delusional.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

xboard07 said:


> Either that or a lot of people are delusional.


Wow! You are the epitome of everything that is wrong with this forum! Many people are telling you through a poll that they are happy with the Premiere, but you choose to ignore the real world and substitute it with your own twisted reality. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

TrueTurbo said:


> Wow! You are the epitome of everything that is wrong with this forum! Many people are telling you through a poll that they are happy with the Premiere, but you choose to ignore the real world and substitute it with your own twisted reality. Sad, very sad.


Very delusional actually


----------



## jpndi (Feb 22, 2005)

Rebate_King said:


> Very delusional actually


I hate to say it but I think alot of the very satisfied are first time Tivo users. Yes, Tivo is awesome but the premiere still has some growing up to do...

And please fewer commercials!


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

TrueTurbo said:


> Wow! You are the epitome of everything that is wrong with this forum! Many people are telling you through a poll that they are happy with the Premiere, but you choose to ignore the real world and substitute it with your own twisted reality. Sad, very sad.


It's my opinion dude. Go enjoy your Premiere.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jpndi said:


> I hate to say it but I think alot of the very satisfied are first time Tivo users...


Click on one of the numbers of votes to see who voted. Some names appear to be frequent TCF contributors, some names aren't as familiar...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

xboard07 said:


> It's my opinion dude.


Which contributes NOTHING to the thread, and is bordering on breaking forum rules by degrading those voting that they are satisfied with the Premiere by labeling them "delusional". :down:


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

ZeoTiVo said:


> not having streaming on the premiere is a disatisfaction.


Are you referring to streaming from one Premiere to another? I stream happily from my Mac to the Premiere using pyTivoX. Works like a charm


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

jpndi said:


> I hate to say it but I think alot of the very satisfied are first time Tivo users. Yes, Tivo is awesome but the premiere still has some growing up to do...
> 
> And please fewer commercials!


What commercials? On the Tivo? We haven't seen any yet. Are they an affliction of cable connected Tivos only?

So you're suggesting that a first time Tivo user has lower expectations and therefore their opinion counts less? The fact that the Tivo does everything we bought it for and much more, and hasn't given us a single problem couldn't have anything to do with how I voted?

And I'm not sure why you'd hate to say it. Don't you want more first time Tivo users? That's what keeps a company in business, more distinct people buying their product! :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mvnuenen said:


> Are you referring to streaming from one Premiere to another? I stream happily from my Mac to the Premiere using pyTivoX. Works like a charm


Yes - streaming from a premiere, specifically for shows that have CCI bit preventing MRV. I stream movies ripped from DVDs from my PC to any TiVo/TV in the house. It is a real differentiator from cable DVRs for my family


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I am pretty happy. There's one thing that bugs me, and that's certain times i'll go into my shows to play it, it'll take like 10 seconds for anything to happen. Then the current channel it's on will go full screen for 5 seconds, and then the show will play.

I haven't paid much attention to the big threads here to see if that's something everybody experiences sometimes, but other than that I think it's a pretty good machine. Having 130 HD programs, and 375 suggestions sure helps.

-smak-


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I voted "very satisfied" I have one TPXL, and it is my first TiVo ever


----------



## dredm (Feb 16, 2002)

Very Satisfied. Tivo owner since 2001 still using a Series 1 and just upgraded from a Series 2 to PXL


----------



## Flippemous (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been a TiVo owner since it launched, many, many years ago. I can't begin to say how disappointed I am with my new Premiere XL. It is buggy, it crashes, it is slow, it doesn't have KidZone!!!!!!!!!!!! I expected so much more. It has added no new user interface functionality whatsoever other than the battery meter! really? After everything people have been requesting for years, such as individual family member menus, we get this? It's a pain in the rear to use, and after several weeks, neither my wife, my kids, nor I can navigate it easily.

It is like going from a Mac to a Windows XP interface. So much harder to navigate, and no added benefit. I don't want all those Netflix, Blockbuster etc... search items, and banner items, and I can't get rid of the things. I ended up switching back to Standard Def just for KidZone. Jesus, I don't want to have to scroll through my kids 50 recorded shows, waiting for the green circle to do it's thing, just to find my own show. Unbelievably bad execution.

This is the iPad generation TiVo! get a clue. Usability is everything, especially when you want to just sit and cruise television.

Gripes:

Buggy: 
Sometimes shows just disappear! And then reappear later.
Sometimes shows won't delete, no matter how many times i try
Box freezes when doing normal functions, have to reboot

Display:
Why can't I get rid of those damn advertisements across the top?
Font's so small I can barely read it. No setting for this? really? is it that hard?
Slow, slow, slow, slow. Upgrades should be faster folks

Functionality:
No KidZone in HD? That's a DOWNGRADE. I expected user folders, as user after user after user has requested over the years, so I can see my own shows and not my wife's and kid's, but instead, we took a step backward, I can't believe it. truly.
Menus are hard as hell to navigate. It was reasonable before, but again, you actually took a giant step backward. I have no idea how to get to various settings functions. Did you hire a bunch of Microsoft engineers perchance?

After all these years as a loyal TiVo fan, I've actually given up and am desperately rooting for Apple to come and save the day. If Apple comes out with an all-in-one box, it'll blow the doors off this thing, because it will be USER FRIENDLY. Even though I have prepaid for 3 years, and just bought this Priemiere XL, I'll jump ship in a heartbeat.


----------



## Flippemous (Oct 5, 2006)

nrc said:


> Well, I would hope that TiVo is aiming for much better than 75% satisfied customers. For comparison, in a similar poll that I ran for the TiVo HD 90% were satisfied. But that was much longer after the product was released and the Premiere could easily close that gap over the coming year.
> 
> What I had hoped to find out from this poll was whether things were as disastrous as some are trying to paint them. To me these results suggest that they're not, but they do make it clear that TiVo has work to do.


It's disastrous my friend, it's disastrous. This is a major disappointment, and a major step backward. TiVo has seriously fallen off the development log, and forgotten that their value is in the user interface. They could have done so very much more.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Flippemous said:


> I've been a TiVo owner since it launched, many, many years ago. I can't begin to say how disappointed I am with my new Premiere XL. It is buggy, it crashes, it is slow, it doesn't have KidZone!!!!!!!!!!!! I expected so much more. It has added no new user interface functionality whatsoever other than the battery meter! really? After everything people have been requesting for years, such as individual family member menus, we get this? It's a pain in the rear to use, and after several weeks, neither my wife, my kids, nor I can navigate it easily.
> 
> It is like going from a Mac to a Windows XP interface. So much harder to navigate, and no added benefit. I don't want all those Netflix, Blockbuster etc... search items, and banner items, and I can't get rid of the things. I ended up switching back to Standard Def just for KidZone. Jesus, I don't want to have to scroll through my kids 50 recorded shows, waiting for the green circle to do it's thing, just to find my own show. Unbelievably bad execution.
> 
> ...


Sound like you should take advantage of the 30 day return policy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Are there actually ads at the top? I always see show recommendations. And they must be based on shows I have recorded because usually they are shows I would be interested in. It seems like a great feature to me.



Flippemous said:


> I've been a TiVo owner since it launched, many, many years ago. I can't begin to say how disappointed I am with my new Premiere XL. It is buggy, it crashes, it is slow, it doesn't have KidZone!!!!!!!!!!!! I expected so much more. It has added no new user interface functionality whatsoever other than the battery meter! really? After everything people have been requesting for years, such as individual family member menus, we get this? It's a pain in the rear to use, and after several weeks, neither my wife, my kids, nor I can navigate it easily.
> 
> It is like going from a Mac to a Windows XP interface. So much harder to navigate, and no added benefit. I don't want all those Netflix, Blockbuster etc... search items, and banner items, and I can't get rid of the things. I ended up switching back to Standard Def just for KidZone. Jesus, I don't want to have to scroll through my kids 50 recorded shows, waiting for the green circle to do it's thing, just to find my own show. Unbelievably bad execution.
> 
> ...


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I bought two Premieres, and am very happy with them. Sure, the interface is a bit slow, and at first didn't think I'd use it over the classic interface, but I find I prefer it, and some of the features it offers. 

Yes, my home is a TiVo fan base. We have to have five for the two of us.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Flippemous said:


> After everything people have been requesting for years, such as individual family member menus,


 That was in the mockups they showed, so we Know TiVo has registered that feature request. This of course gives no timeline on when, if ever, we would see family menus in the actual product so Iwould suggest Flippemous buy a MacMini and pay Apple for all his content so Apple has more money to make the next cool thing.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Are there actually ads at the top? I always see show recommendations. And they must be based on shows I have recorded because usually they are shows I would be interested in. It seems like a great feature to me.


If one did not have to wait for them to load, and take up space above the now playing list so you only see one more line than under the SDUI, I would agree with you.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

lessd said:


> If one did not have to wait for them to load, and take up space above the now playing list so you only see one more line than under the SDUI, I would agree with you.


mine takes 2 maybe 3 seconds to load max... and I've said before, but I think it looks kind of cool... and like aaronwt said, I have found the suggestions in the Discovery Bar to be useful, and like he said I almost never see an ad, and when do I barely notice it and it certainly is no bother to me

EDIT: sorry, just realized you put SDUI, I haven't tried anything but the HDUI, so maybe it is different there


----------



## Archipelagos (Mar 26, 2010)

I did see a Best Buy ad in the discovery bar. I counted 23 suggestions for programs next to the 1 ad which is an acceptable ratio for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mike-Mike said:


> mine takes 2 maybe 3 seconds to load max... and I've said before, but I think it looks kind of cool... and like aaronwt said, I have found the suggestions in the Discovery Bar to be useful, and like he said I almost never see an ad, and when do I barely notice it and it certainly is no bother to me


I agree with what you just said BUT for me the 2 to 3 seconds every time I go to the now playing list to watch something else to too much time, and if the Internet is slow that time may be more for some users. I don't think anybody has to see that banner each time so lets give the user the option of turning it off, I like the PIUI but some users do not like that, they can turn it off, I leave it on, problem solved.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

RE: Suggestion Bar - just a reminder that the user can increase/decrease what they would like to see at the top. Things like the amount of movies, shows, tips and tricks, and ads can be increased or decreased by going into the Discovery Bar options.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

ZeoTiVo said:


> NOTE - I do not think you can view Netflix via a Moxi Mate at this time.


ZOOM! Missed point. I never talked about Moxi doing Netflix streaming.

I was talking about the "Moxi model" of a centralized DVR and streaming extenders.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

deandashl said:


> I've got a question for the "power" TiVo users out there. The folks who had multiple HD's and now bought multiple Premiere's.
> 
> My problem comes in the P XL. It's a "XL". Should be aimed at more the power users in this case. I really like the Moxi concept of a centralized box with extenders. On one "server" DVR all the recording, Netflix"ing", etc. and you stream things to an "Extender". Avoiding all the protection and keeping costs down. To me this is the next step. You can have only one cable connection, one cableCARD, one DVR, etc. saves money and allows you to have TV's anywhere there is a power outlet. To me that is really "powerful" concept.
> 
> ...


The only way a Moxi/Extender setup would work in my house is with a bunch of additional tuners. I would need one central box with enough tuners not to need any more in other rooms. This is definitely more than 3 tuners. A centralized server setup in my mind is 6+ tuners or 2-3 Ceton cards in one Windows 7 PC with AEP.

This then leaves me buying two Moxi 3 tuner boxes which equals my current setup, except I go from 1TBx3 to 1TB total on the drives and the ability to backup/transfer to my server with as much space as I can afford.

Faster MRV was worth it to me and the 2 TiVo HDs, one upgraded to 1tb and one stock, with lifetime sold for more than I paid so it cost me almost nothing to buy the Premiere XLs.


----------



## jared747 (May 2, 2010)

I'm currently Very Dissatisfied with my Premiere purchase. I'm using it on an analog connection and the picture looks GREAT but the audio really, REALLY sucks (feedback squeel). After searching online I came to this forum to find many other users have experienced this problem as well... I'll exchange my unit out with Best Buy tomorrow but am not hopeful of a better result, will probably end up returning completely.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

Flippemous said:


> ...am desperately rooting for Apple to come and save the day. If Apple comes out with an all-in-one box, it'll blow the doors off this thing, because it will be USER FRIENDLY...


+1. Let's be serious here - this thing is still a beta-quality unit with great potential to improve. But it's not there yet...not even close. I consider my Premiere's issues in two separate groups:

Basic Operation - unit records as expected, does not freeze, moves between menu's with no hesitation, etc.
Enhanced Functionality - HD menus, additional web content (Pandora), etc.
I can live without the eventually-expected enhanced functionality, but when the basic operation functions fail or are sub-par, we've got a problem. Because of this, I voted "Somewhat Dissatisfied".


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

After using the TiVo Premiere a lot over the last week or so (a nice mini-vacation from work doing nothing), my satisfaction is rising.

The basic HD-UI seems to have improved, or at least I'm getting used to it. I turned off the video window, this seemed to help. It's not a snappy as I hope it will get someday, but it doesn't seem to slow me down as much as I thought it was anymore. The Discovery Bar has found a few gems, and the search feature found a missing episode of a series on Amazon PPV, which was awesome to find. And the basic DVR operation is pretty much flawless.

I'm still looking forward to software updates and speed improvements, but after getting used to the Premiere in it's current state, I'm very close to changing my vote to "very" satisfied.


----------



## evilipoo (Apr 23, 2005)

I must say that I'm pleasantly surprised with my Premiere XL. I upgraded from a Pioneer S2 with a burner. Both units have lifetime, which is really the reason that I'm not using Cox's DVR. I'll be relocating the S2 to an SDTV and using it as my 3rd tuner backup.

So far, I've not run into any of the slowness reported on these boards. Quite honestly, I had a LOT more slowness on the S2 with re-prioritizing Season Passes. The toughest thing was getting the cablecard working. Thank goodness the Cox tech did pretty much know what he was doing, even as he dissed my Tivo (Whatever dude. Cox is charging me $75 for your services, so you should be thanking me for keeping you busy). The biggest issue was that the encrypted channels would not load until he 'closed out' the service call. Then they came in perfectly.

I swear the HD is way more crisp than is was with the converter. Even when bypassing the S2 and going directly from Cox's converter to my HDTV, nothing was this crisp. So I am loving that.

I am hating that there is no clock, and no display on the front like my S2 telling me what channel it is recording. Went from 2 clocks (converter and S2) to none, so that stinks. And it seems like a 3rd tuner would have made it more competitive with Cable DVRs, ATT Uverse and such.

Have never really used PPV or on Demand, so I don't miss it. Which is a good thing since Cox San Diego does not have tuning adapters.

I'm glad that I paid attention to all the postings about making double sure to specify an Mcard (got the last one in the warehouse), and to do the guided set up a day or so in advance. Cox tech said that most of the time, people have not even opened the box so the process takes an hour or more.

Overall I'm very satisfied and looking forward to the future enhancements.


----------



## chemosh6969 (Jan 7, 2007)

Compared to the Series 2 I upgraded with this, I'm happy.

On the other hand, if I replaced my Series 3 with this, I'd be pissed off. Still can't use the HD menu. Tried it yesterday with the new update and the first thing I noticed was I'd lose the audio when I went to Central unless I did a pause/unpause. When I hit Live TV from the menu, the same thing happened. No audio until I pause and unpause.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

chemosh6969 said:


> Compared to the Series 2 I upgraded with this, I'm happy.
> 
> On the other hand, if I replaced my Series 3 with this, I'd be pissed off. Still can't use the HD menu. Tried it yesterday with the new update and the first thing I noticed was I'd lose the audio when I went to Central unless I did a pause/unpause. When I hit Live TV from the menu, the same thing happened. No audio until I pause and unpause.


I have not had that issue from either my boxes connected directly to a TV or the boxes connected to a receiver. Although all of my Premieres are using HDMI for audio and video. I have no idea if the optical out would cause any issues.


----------



## Robert2413 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm using classic menus and I like the speedup compared to the S3 that I put in the bedroom. However...

1. My PXL's off-air tuner is dramatically less sensitive than the S3's to the point that I have lost most of my off-air HD.

2. The PXL's HDMI output is flakey compared to the S3's. I have a setup where I stream to a downstairs TV using an HDMI extender that uses two Ethernet cables. (The manufacturer is Intelix, it has an IR backhaul, and it has proven to be a viable solution to "multi-room streaming.)

I switch the S3's output between this extender and my main AVR using a Monoprice manual HDMI switch, modified as described by many on the Monoprice site to take one input and switch it between two destinations. The S3 worked perfectly with this setup. When I plugged the same Ethernet cable into the PXL, the PXL was nothing but trouble (when switched into the Intelix extender, the PXL's output stuttered badly; evidently HDMI handshaking problems) and it took me about a half-day of experimentation to finally come up with something that worked.

(The solution was to interpose an older Monoprice 4x2 HDMI switcher between the output of the manual switch and the input of my HDMI extender. Using the 4x2 switcher without the additional manual switcher before it prevented my AVR from decoding Dolby Digital audio; it remained stuck in ProLogic 2 mode, probably because my donwstairs TV does not have a 5.1 sound system and the Monoprice switcher reverted to the lowest common denominator.)

3. I have been hearing a large number of audio dropouts on HBO, sometime accompanied by barely visible glitches in the video. I don't know if this is a Comcast problem that has arisen after I installed the PXL or if, once again, the PXL is touchier about slight input problems than was the S3.

So my conclusion is that the PXL is *almost* the best "classic TiVo" ever made because of its speedy response compared to my S3. However, the glitches I experienced certainly prevent me from recommending it wholeheartedly. The poor performance of the antenna RF tuner compared to the S3 is just weird, given that I am by no means the only one who has experienced this.


----------



## NTIV10 (May 7, 2010)

Somewhat dissatisfied here. Eliminate flash and build a decent HD menu system and I'll be VERY satisfied.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Well....I'm happy/confident enough with my PXL that I'm switching to lifetime service within the 30 day window despite the fact I'm still sticking with the SD UI for the moment. We've had a lot of Tivos over the last 10 years, but the last time I bought into lifetime was a "still running in the basement" WK upgraded S1 Sony in December 2000.


----------



## Honest (Jun 7, 2010)

I am bummed...

I got my Premier XL about 5 weeks ago and, after 5 visits, Time Warner has been unable to get it working reliably. I have missed 12 scheduled recordings because the channels come and go inexplicably... 

The cable card/tuning adapter combination just can't seem to work with any reliability and, because it is intermittent, the repair guys seem helpless. I want to go to AT&T Uverse, but that won't work either... Com on TiVo!

The TiVo software for the HD interface has been another disappointment. I can't use it because 1) It is unbelievably S-L-O-W (up to 2 minutes to load the "My Shows" window) and about 10% of the time, it cannot list my shows at all. It is a blank window. 2) It locks up regularly and I get the infinite green and yellow wheel to look at. The new interface is a TOTAL disappointment, except for the times it works, when it is a joy. I go back now and then to see if they have upgraded the software, which they haven't yet done, and then I am forced to use the old interface. Thankfully, that one works fine.

I am NOT a happy customer at this point. My fault for being an early adapter!


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Honest said:


> I am bummed...
> 
> I got my Premier XL about 5 weeks ago and, after 5 visits, Time Warner has been unable to get it working reliably. I have missed 12 scheduled recordings because the channels come and go inexplicably...
> 
> ...


Sometimes, you just have to accept that a TiVo is probably not the best option for you! If too many problems arise and keep arising, you may be better off with a solution fully supported by your cable provider. It would be nice if TiVo would work well with every variation of service and connection out there, but it clearly doesn't.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

NTIV10 said:


> Somewhat dissatisfied here. Eliminate flash and build a decent HD menu system and I'll be VERY satisfied.


If this is your opinion, why did you buy a TiVo Premiere!? It's like buying a Mercedes and then wishing it was built with BMW parts!


----------



## Honest (Jun 7, 2010)

TrueTurbo said:


> Sometimes, you just have to accept that a TiVo is probably not the best option for you! If too many problems arise and keep arising, you may be better off with a solution fully supported by your cable provider. It would be nice if TiVo would work well with every variation of service and connection out there, but it clearly doesn't.


Sorry TrueTurbo. When I pay this kind of money for a product, I expect it to work! Time Warner's problems notwithstanding, the interface issues are inexcusable. In a new wrinkle, it rebooted itself 3 times last evening while I was trying to watch a recorded program. It was like 10 minute TiVo commercials.

I am beginning to believe I have a defective box...


----------



## MereyGnome (May 23, 2010)

I'm a first time Tivo user, and my husband is coming back to Tivo after a few years. He use to have Tivo back when DirectTV was partnered with them. Before this we had NYC TWC DVR. We had one of the better DVR models, but it was awful. It was extremely slow to respond and 100 hours of SD recording space wasn't enough for us.

The Tivo Premiere was a wedding present from some Tivo-devotee friends. And I have to say, it's the best present we received. It's world's better than what we had before. I'd say my only complaint is that we'd had a lot of issues with the wireless connection dropping on us. We get that damned "wireless adapter is unplugged" message. 

I'm looking forward to the format improvement updates and whenever they get around to "turning on" the second core of the Premiere's dual core processor.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

when is this speed increase coming so I can use HD menus on my Premieres? It's been a month since the small update, I thought May was getting a huge one.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

b_scott said:


> when is this speed increase coming so I can use HD menus on my Premieres? It's been a month since the small update, I thought May was getting a huge one.


I just got the small update (14.4) a couple days ago... June 5th I believe.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I got mine last month, but it barely did anything. I'm waiting for the 2 core update we are supposed to get.


----------



## CapnSensible (Jun 3, 2010)

Somewhat satisfied here. HDUI could be snappier and everywhere. Also there seem to be a few too many clicks to get to things.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

b_scott said:


> I got mine last month, but it barely did anything. I'm waiting for the 2 core update we are supposed to get.


As pointed out before, if the Flash stuff is not multithreaded (and it probably isn't), then simply "activating" the second core will do little or nothing to improve performance. Multiple cores are not a magic bullet that solves poor coding/design.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

yes, I realize this. My comments include that as all encompassing. This is implied.


----------

